
All 50 seafood samples tested in study contained traces of plastic - bookofjoe
https://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-don-t-even-have-to-try-that-hard-to-find-plastics-in-our-seafood
======
bookofjoe
>Quantitative Analysis of Selected Plastics in High-Commercial-Value
Australian Seafood by Pyrolysis Gas Chromatography Mass Spectrometry

[https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acs.est.0c02337](https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/acs.est.0c02337)

